
Starbucks and Walmart join growing list of advertisers boycotting YouTube - rinze
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/mar/24/walmart-starbucks-pepsi-pull-ads-google-youtube
======
superioritycplx
It's 2017 and mega corporations are against freedom of speech.

